# What is your monitor's resolution:



## SuperDave (Mar 23, 2008)

I am almost finished with enough of my web site, to upload before the end of the month. However, I have built it around a 1024 x 768 resolution and got to thinking that there might be a significant number of monitors still set to much less for one reason or another.

I don't really want to re-write the site or create a mirrored site for re-directing after detecting a smaller resolution (mainly because I don't know how[]) so, I am polling the IAP to see what trends are out there.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not enough choices!  My monitor's resolution was to make my photographs look better this year.


----------



## rixstix (Mar 23, 2008)

Superdave,

If it helps, from one of my website usage reports (Data is for 21 months):

1280x1024      28%
1024x768       28%
1152x864        8.5%
1280x768        7.5%
800x600         7.5%
1280x800        5.0%
OTHERs         &lt;1% each (fixed typo)

Browser
IE7         62%
IE6         30%
Mozilla      8%
Netscape    1.4%
(fixed typo)

Operating System
XP         89%
Vista       4%
W2000       3%
W98         1%


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 23, 2008)

My recent stats: (asterisk indicates my system)

Resolution

43.86%	1280x1024*
31.59%	1024x768
11.47%	Unknown
10.46%	1600x1200
2.21%	800x600
0.40%	1152x864

Operating Systems

81.20%	Windows XP*
7.80%	Unknown
5.60%	Windows Vista
3.20%	Windows 2000
1.80%	Mac OS X
0.20%	Windows 98
0.20%	Linux


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 23, 2008)

Cav... you have an "interesting relationship" with your monitor[}]

Rick and Lou,

Thanks for the stats. As an analyst, these are valuable data! Looks like I will be in fine shape at 1024 x 768. I realize that people can change the size of their viewable print, etc, but you can't please everyone, so you have to please youself... or something like that

Thanks!


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 23, 2008)

I was taught to always design for 800x600. Even though a lot of users are using 1024x768 now days. There is a good percentage of sight impaired users that use the larger resolution to make it easier to read the monitor, my wifes dad is one of them. He has a 19" monitor set to 800x600 so he can read it. I realize that you can set your res to 1024x768 and increase the font size, but that didn't work for him. So, you have to be careful not to alienate someone that might buy from you with just screen res.


----------



## W3DRM (Mar 23, 2008)

As a webmaster and webpage designer, I would suggest trying to design your site so it will automatically adjust to whatever resolution your audience may have. Use relative sizes for page elements instead of absolute sizing for your webpages. Take a look at my weather website (in my signature block below) and you will see that you can expand and shrink the window size and the pages automatically adjust to the width you make it. It has been designed for 1024 x 768 resolution. Of course, there is a limit to how small you can go without going into scroll mode. Mine switches to scroll mode when the width becomes less than the width of the images on the page. This is normal behavior.

Here is a link that has lots of information regarding website accessibility standards for disabled persons. http://www.w3.org/WAI/


----------



## palmermethod (Mar 23, 2008)

Set at 1024 x 768 but can set higher.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Mar 23, 2008)

I use 1260x980 at home (20" monitor)
I use a higher resolution at work (dual 20" monitors)
I have been on websites where they had a pdf set to open in a small window.
I don't know what resolution they were assuming, but the window was not sizeable and I literally could not read anything on the page.
As much as possible, don't make assumptions about what your user will have in the way of hardware. Good luck.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Only 8 percent firefox users?  Surprising!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> Only 8 percent firefox users?  Surprising!



Ricks statistics have an anomaly in it - 114%. [}]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah.  And only 90% on the monitor resolution data.


----------



## arioux (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

1680x1050 for me.  22 inches 16:9 screen (Yes it a gloat !!)

Alfred


----------



## rixstix (Mar 23, 2008)

OK,  I never said I could type.

Fixed the typo.
The report software doesn't report anything less than 1% and the "Others" were less than 1% each of the whatever resolution.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



I have you beat Alfred, 2048 x768 

Well sorta, dual 17" monitors [:I]


----------



## joseph10s (Mar 24, 2008)

1920 x 1200 15.4" wide screen laptop.  You don't find too many monitors of any size that compare to this resolution.  You might call this a gloat[8D]


----------



## Draken (Mar 24, 2008)

Single monitor, 1920x1200.  Dell 24" widescreen, both at work and home.

Hope this helps.


----------

